# 40k pepper



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Every year Chili's has a thing, where you color a pepper and donate some money for kids with cancer. 
I make it a point to do this every sept.
Then they hang it up and leave it up for a month or two.

This year I went with a warhammer theme. 
Please keep in mind I did this with crayons, that lil kids have ground down to rounded nubs.
Yes i took a knife and made em as pointy as I could lol.
Hope you all enjoy


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice coloring, but you do know that the world eaters worship khorne, right?


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL yeah I know. 
I started with the star and was gonna go Alfa legion. But then I was like I need one with red so the world eaters were first to mind.


----------



## bane-of-banes (Sep 9, 2010)

lmao :crazy:

+rep fo sho'


----------

